# Steering Wheels.... How Good are They?



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

hi people

i'm not a huge fan of driving games as i just dont like/cant get around using sticks to control the cars movement. if i invested in one of the above would it have a big impact on my driving game experience, recently tried the forza3 demo and just thought no thats it just cant play it with the hand controller.

how good are they, does it depend which one you buy, is it realisitc etc etc

cheers


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

for the xbox there is only really two options...

the genuine microsoft wheel, which DOESNT have a clutch pedal or a manual shifter(has flappy paddles instead)

or the fanatec wheel, which is in or around 400pounds i think, this DOES have a clutch pedal and a manual shifter...

I bought the microsoft wheel when forza 3 came out, and it was okay, i didn't really like it, my missus loves it, and it's all she can use as she struggles to use the controler...i have reverted back to the joypad tho!

only advice i can offer is, try and have a go of one!


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a G25 that I mostly use on my PC and it is very good.....
Mainly used for Driving Sims like GTR and Race etc.

Great feedback...

Bonus is that it also works on PS3 too so will work nicely with GT5...

Not sure about wheels for Xbox tho mate :thumb:


----------

